# Aftermarket Wheels Question



## knightlife71 (10 mo ago)

*Aftermarket wheels question:*

I'm thinking about purchasing 18 x 9.5 +38 wheels to replace my stock aero wheels and was wondering if my stock tires 235/45/18 would fit the wider wheels?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

According to Tire Rack, the Michelin PRIMACY MXM4 235/45R18 can only be mounted on rims between 7.5" and 9" wide.

Tesla has used a few different OEM tires, so if your brand/model is different, you can look that up.

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...g=V&cameFrom=selectOE&partnum=345WR8MXM4PXLV2


----------



## knightlife71 (10 mo ago)

garsh said:


> According to Tire Rack, the Michelin PRIMACY MXM4 235/45R18 can only be mounted on rims between 7.5" and 9" wide.
> 
> Tesla has used a few different OEM tires, so if your brand/model is different, you can look that up.
> 
> https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...g=V&cameFrom=selectOE&partnum=345WR8MXM4PXLV2


Thank you.


----------

